# External trim problem



## Steamairy (Mar 7, 2007)

Whilst driving home from our last trip to Devon, the external rubber trim around the cab came free and started flapping madly in the breeze!
We pulled over and did a temporary fix with the ever popular gaffer tape!
Now we need advice on what to use to repair it permanently.
Anyone else had this problem and solved it? :?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

A picture would help If it is the thin white one in a ali holder then you can get that just about anywhere. It get hard with age the new one wil be soft and easy the get it back into the trim.

Andy


----------



## Steamairy (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Andy. It is the white rubber trim which goes above the door and around the overcab.
I was hoping to be able to re-fix the existing trim. Has anyone else done this? 8O


----------

